# Hello!



## KingoftheWindlover (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello! I come from Southern Indiana and a few years ago fell hopelessly in love with rodents in general, specifically mice. I really enjoy the genetics side of the equation, punnett squares and such, and I find it so interesting that you can predict what you are going to breed well before you even do it! I also have an obsession with fancy goldfish, specifically orandas, and I have a 60 gallon tank that apparently is going through a mini-cycle now since I re-did it. I switched out the funky blue multi-colored gravel to black sand and went with some nice big rocks and maybe 9 different types of live plants. Anyways, little off-topic but this is me! I think I will much enjoy meeting and learning about you all!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to you!


----------

